
Thesis Survey: The digital future of flying experience? - misterart
https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1D3fw0U6aRxyyVqB-9-ghvooCs1anyacTfMnU-C4P5EY/viewform
======
misterart
As a student, I'm making a research on the behaviors and needs of air
passengers while using digital technologies on board of airplanes.

Understanding needs and expectations is the best way to build solid drivers
for digitization of airlines and cabin experience.

